# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Nano 60L!

## Rafael Lessa

Bom galera,

Sou novo aqui no fórum, e creio que como todos aqui, sou fã de aquários marinhos, sempre tive o sonho de ter um.
Então, juntando dinheiro, eu comprei um aqua de 60L (50x30x40) e eu tenho um filtro (JEBO 505 750L/h).

Então aqui vão minhas perguntas (Moro muito próximo à praia) :

1- Posso pegar a água do mar sem ter que ficar fazendo sintética?
2- Posso capturar meus peixes de lá mesmo?
3- Posso pegar corais mortos de lá?
4- Qual o maior número de peixes que eu poderia ter e quais?
5- O que ainda falta no meu aqua?

Espero resposta!
Obrigado por ler.

----------


## Christian Gnad

Oi Rafael,
bem vindo ao mundo dos viçiados em sal :SbSourire2:  
Já tens o seguinte material?
-Escumador de Proteinas (skimmer)
-Iluminação (T5, HQI ou LED's)
-Bombas de circulação de água (stream pumps)

Se não tens e não souberes ao certo o que comprar diz que nós aconselhamos.
O Filtro apenas o deves/podes usar se o lavares uma vez por semana, sem falta.

A água do mar, desde que seja de uma zona bem "limpa", podes usar. :SbOk:  

Os corais e peixes falamos mais à frente. :SbBiere5:  

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Christian,

O filtro que eu tenho ele faz uma correnteza por ele mesmo, ele meio que simula uma cachoeira, o que iria ajudar na oxigenação eu acho.


Ele suga a água por esse cano que você pode ver na frente, e solta pelos lados. (esquema)

A iluminação, bem lembrado. Tinha esquecido!

E skimmer é realmente necessário?

E quanto a água, é de uma zona bem limpa, eu vou pegar quando for pra alguma das piscinas naturais daqui!

E a areia pode ser da praia também?


Abraço e obrigado pela paciência!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Oi Rafael,
Não vejo vantagem em usar esse filtro que vai lançar muitas bolhas de ar para dentro do aquário. A não ser que arranje um jeito de isso não acontecer (eu já usei em nano os "Eheim Liberty" e conseguia que não fizessem quase bolhas; ai tudo bem mas tens que te lembrar de mudar/limpar todas as semanas os filtros.
A Iluminação é bom não esquecer :Coradoeolhos:  
O Skimmer se for pôr peixes, eu acho indispensàvel. Se for só corais pode não usar se fizer uma TPA (mudança de água) de 25% de 5 em 5 dias (o intervalo, mais tarde tu é que vais ter de acertar)
Se a água é super limpa, óptimo.
O substrato voçe deve comprar em qualquer loja de aquariofilia que tenha salgados: Aragonite, ou areia de coral. Cerca de 10Kg para o teu aquário é óptimo.
Não esqueças a bomba de circulação de água! Convém uma que faça uns 2500Lt/h e tem de ser uma "stream" (boca bem larga, uns 4cm de diametro)
IMPORTANTE: Se queres que tudo corra bem, não começes antes de teres tudo o que é necessário :SbOk2: 

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

É possível sim fazer com que o filtro não faça bolhas. A circulação que o mesmo produz não é suficiente não?
E limpar o filtro, seria trocar as mídias? Se sim qual mídia é aconselhável?

E quanto as TPAs, se eu fizer de 7 em 7 dias (todo final de semana), dá certo? 5 em 5 vai ser meio difícil pra mim, eu acho.

A iluminação, alguma sugestão?

Então não posso usar areia de praia como substrato? Devo comprar o mesmo?

Acho que pergunto demais...  :yb665:  

Obrigado!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> É possível sim fazer com que o filtro não faça bolhas. A circulação que o mesmo produz não é suficiente não?
> E limpar o filtro, seria trocar as mídias? Se sim qual mídia é aconselhável?
> 
> E quanto as TPAs, se eu fizer de 7 em 7 dias (todo final de semana), dá certo? 5 em 5 vai ser meio difícil pra mim, eu acho.
> 
> A iluminação, alguma sugestão?
> 
> Então não posso usar areia de praia como substrato? Devo comprar o mesmo?
> 
> ...



Claro que não perguntas demais :SbOk:  

A Criculação que o filtron vai fazer vai ser fundamentalmente à superfice, não chega mesmo!
Aquilo que uma bomba stream te faz é "revolver" constantemente a água, diz-se que o ideal é ter uma bomba que o faça  por hora, cerca de 30 a 40 vezes o volume do aquário. Como tens um aqua de 60Lt. deve ser uma bomba de cerca de 2500Lt/h. ATENÇÃO que deve ser uma bomba que seja stream(streaming pump=bomba de caudal), uma bomba que envia um fluxo largo e que altera ligeiramente o fluxo, o que faz que haja muita revolução na água sem que esta saia com imensa pressão, extremamente direcçionada...

Em relação ao Skimmer, mudas de 7 em 7 funcionam mas quando vais buscar água, podes trazer logo para alguns dias e assim podes fazer de 5 em 5 ou o que quiseres. Armazena-a bem fechada num local escuro e nem quente nem frio... Mas como dizias que querias peixes aposta num Skimmer. Depois de veres a porcaria que o skimmert tira da água vais acha-lo tão indispensável como eu. E se puderes aposta num que seja bom ( informa da oferta que tens antes de comprar).

A Iluminação depende daquilo que queres pôr no aqua; diz o que queres faze e a seguir posso aconselhar-te.

A areia, sem dúvida que o melhor é aquilo que te aconselhei, mas confesso que, por estares numa zona tropical cuja areia tem muito coral à mistura, não sei se não podes usar areia... Podes, e espero não dizer nenhuma asneira, pegar em coral morto e desfaze-lo até que ele tenha a textura de areia bem grosseira. Aliás, julgo que isto até é uma boa ideia :JmdALEnvers:  


Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então,

Eu vou ter que comprar uma bomba que simula ondas então?

E a iluminação, queria uma branca e uma azul pra simular a noite.

Qual bomba você recomenda e quanto custa um skimmer? :S

E eu tava pensando em ter um palhaços... Donzelas eu já vi por aqui, é "fácil" de capturar, quando eu era menor que ia pra praia, tinha o costume de ir pegar peixinhos, guardar e quando tava indo embora devolvia ao mar.

Obrigado denovo!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Quais as dimensões do teu aquário?

Bombas, eu sei que ai no Brasil tem Tunze. Tens que arranjar uma tunze nanostream6025 ou um produto identico.

Luz, preciso saber o que queres colocar no aqua: só peixes e rocha, corais moles, corais duros...

Skimmer, tens de me dizer quanto queres gastar...

 Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

Em relação ao Skimmer:
Eu não te quero "cortar as pernas" ao projecto por causa duma peça que é cara, mas tu também não queres ter o desgosto de morrer tudo 4 ou 5 dias depois sem saber porque!
Assim sendo, um bom skimmer para até 200Lt nunca te vai custar menos de 500/600 Reais, isto a preços daqui da Europa.
A Bomba da tunze (uma boa marca) aqui custa perto de 200.
Iluminação podes pedir a alguem que te faça a calha e depois pões lampadas indicadas para água salgada ou então conta com uns 500.

Lembrei-me que também te vais ter de preocupar com o arrefecimento da água mas talvez consigas com uma ventoinha a "rasar" a água durante as horas de mais calor.

Ainda tens que te preocupar com a água que evapora. Não podes apenas pôr água da torneira que tem quimicos que fazem mal ao ecossistema. Tens que repor com água de Osmose e para isso precisas de um aparelho para isso, ou então se não tiveres corais dificeis juntas á água da torneira um liquido que te ajuda a eliminar cloro, metais pesados, etc.

Há quem monte aquários mais caro, há quem faça mais barato...
Procura material em segunda mão.

Procura também ler montagens de aquários aqui no fórum.

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

xii, vai demorar então pra eu comprar um skimmer!

O lojista daqui disse que eu poderia fazer um reef só trocando a água toda semana (25%) e que o filtro era suficiente pra o reef.

Então ele tava errado?

Se sim, acho melhor eu esperar mais um pouco pra fazer o reef...
Talvez faça um de ciclídeos africanos então!

Obrigado pela ajuda!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu andei procurando sobre skimmers DIY.
Tem um que eu achei que ele disse que ele fez pra aquas de 60L.

http://underwatervisions.setbb.com/post128.html



Se eu tiver o skimmer, o filtro não vai ser necessário então?

=]

----------


## Christian Gnad

O meu primeiro skimmer foi um desses mas num aquario com 200Lt.
Quase não tirava porcaria nenhuma... Passado poucos meses tive que comprar outro. Mas se fores tu a fazer, se já tiveres uma boa bomba de ar e te sair baratinho: avança! Podes usar o filtro de cascata à mesmo. Atenção que não é uma pedra difusora mas sim uma madeira difusora para fazer micro-bolhas.
Com um skimmer desses não elimina as TPA semanais. Mesmo que seja um bom convêm fazer uns 20% de 15 em 15 dias.

NOTA: Esse esquema está errado ou pelo menos não o vejo muito funcional para escoar a água e esta estar constantemente em circulação
Vou ver se encontro um melhor e posto aqui

O que é que já tens?

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu tenho o aquário (50x30x40), a tampa ja foi encomendada e o filtro.

Pra decoração eu consigo rochas na praia mesmo e areia eu pego de lá.
Quando for pegar estes eu também vou ir e pegar a água.

Só tá faltando acho que o skimmer, as luzes e a bomba!

E como que eu faria o skimmer? Você tem algum esquema aí que possa me ajudar?
O material eu tenho certeza que consigo! E a bomba de ar é muito barata, pelo menos aqui.

Obrigado denovo!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Aqui tens

miniflotor.jpg

skimmer-acrilico.jpg


Estuda ideias  :Cool:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então, pra fazer um skimmer precisa de um tubo, uma bomba de ar e um copo pra coletar a sujeira?

Abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

É aquilo que tens no esquema...
Aviso-te por experiência própria que mesmo os da RED SEA, estudados para serem bem eficazes, são muito pouco eficientes :Prabaixo:  

Como já te disse, procura em 2ª mão ou então, decide-te a ir de 15 em 15 dias à praia buscar 50Lt de água para fazer TPA. Se trocares 15Lt de 5 em 5 dias vai dar.

Começas apenas com Rocha viva e se tudo estiver bem passado uns dias, inseres uns camarões e búzios. Continuando tudo bem, umas 2 semanas depois 1 peixe pequeno e vais vendo. Entretanto vais juntando uma grana para o escumador.

As bombas são indispensáveis!

Volto a perguntar:



> O que é que já tens?


 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

> Eu tenho o aquário (50x30x40), a tampa ja foi encomendada e o filtro.
> 
> Pra decoração eu consigo rochas na praia mesmo e substrato eu pego da praia também.
> Quando for pegar estes eu também vou ir e pegar a água.
> 
> Só tá faltando acho que o skimmer, as luzes e a bomba!


Amanhã mesmo eu já vou à praia e coleto os mesmos!
Um amigo meu até vem pra ajudar =]

E... no lugar de ser essa água de osmose reversa, eu posso completar com a própria água do mar, quando evaporar a água do aquário?

Abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Amanhã mesmo eu já vou à praia e coleto os mesmos!
> Um amigo meu até vem pra ajudar =]
> 
> E... no lugar de ser essa água de osmose reversa, eu posso completar com a própria água do mar, quando evaporar a água do aquário?
> 
> Abraço!


ALGUNS PONTOS IMPORTANTES :

1º A Água que evapora tem de ser reposta com água doce. E de osmose inversa ou pelo menos tratada com os liquidos adequados. Se repusesses com  água Salgada, a quantidade de sal na água iria aumentar e consequentemente a densidade da mesma que deve ser de cerca de 1,025 g/cm3. Se fizesses isso dentro de alguns meses tinhas um aquário cheio de sal :yb624:   :yb624:  (A água evapora, mas o sal fica)
Como o teu aquário é muito pequeno e por isso muito susceptível a alterações não de deves esquecer de todos os dias repôr a água evaporada e para que esteja sempre tudo bem certo o ideal é teres uma linha de água e regulares-te sempre por ela. Inclusive qd fizeres TPA, a água deve estar certa na linha para o aquário não começar a ficar com excesso ou escassez de sal.

2ºAquário de água salgada não leva Tampa. Só agora vì que dizias que tinhas uma tampa encomendada. Esqueçe.

3ºSe ainda não tiveres as bombas esqueçe a ida à praia, pelo menos para começar o aquário :yb665:  

4ºJá tens luz? Sem luz a vida morre. Alguma morre mais depressa e depois a poluição dessas mortes encarrega-se de matar o resto :SbPoiss:  

5º Convêm saberes a que temperatura está a divisão onde vais pôr o aquário.
Se estiver mais quente que a água do mar, esta, quando estiver no aquário vai aquecer demais e :yb620: 


Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Pode deixar então. Vou comprar o aquasafe, que me indicaram. Disseram que é o melhor pra remover metais pesados e o cloro da água. Verdade?

E a tampa, conversei com meu pai agora, ele não conseguiu falar com o marceneiro pra fazer a tampa!
Então o que eu devo fazer pra colocar as lâmpadas?

E as lâmpadas pra eu ter corais, peixes e invertebrados, qual a melhor?

E a bomba eu já estou procurando por aqui, acho que eu consigo daqui a um tempo! (um ou dois meses no máximo)
Mas de quanto seria? 1000l/h é suficiente? E a correnteza do próprio filtro não vai servir de nada mesmo? E essa *BOMBA*, vale a pena comprar?
Tá muito barata!

A temperatura ambiente daqui é cerca de 27ºC (no meu quarto).
Algum problema quanto a isso?


=]

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Pode deixar então. Vou comprar o aquasafe, que me indicaram. Disseram que é o melhor pra remover metais pesados e o cloro da água. Verdade?


Suponho que sim. Os produtos variam daqui da europa para ai. Aqui seria qq cois tipo  JBL Clynol




> Então o que eu devo fazer pra colocar as lâmpadas?


Tens de comprar ou então fazer uma calha parecida com calha de de "cozinha" que leve lampadas T8, 1 ou 2 lampadas de 18W (60cm) brancas tipo "Arcadia Marine White T8" e 1 tambem de 18W "Arcadia Marine Blue Actinic"
Podes ver melhor em http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine...bulbs-191.html




> E as lâmpadas pra eu ter corais, peixes e invertebrados, qual a melhor?


Melhor ainda que as lampadas T8, são as lampadas T5, mais fininhas mas mais potentes. Também mais caras, as calhas e as lampadas.
Tens aqui exemplos:
T5 : http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine...lamps-185.html
T8 : http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine...lamps-184.html

Ainda melhor era uma T5 ou T8 actinica (azul) e uma calha de hqi de 70w 14000º Kelvin mas não te aconselho pelo facto de te ir aquecer muito a água.




> E a bomba eu já estou procurando por aqui, acho que eu consigo daqui a um tempo! (um ou dois meses no máximo)
> Mas de quanto seria? 1000l/h é suficiente? E a correnteza do próprio filtro não vai servir de nada mesmo? E essa *BOMBA*, vale a pena comprar?
> Tá muito barata!


Tens que comprar isto http://www.ciashop.com.br/ciadoaquar...d=000676009995 ou semelhante

Tenho uma igual à do link e é bastante boa.





> A temperatura ambiente daqui é cerca de 27ºC (no meu quarto).
> Algum problema quanto a isso?


A água dai é de cerca de 24/25º, certo?
Assim, com 27º os animais vão ficar num ambiente mais quente do que o natural, mas não é muito grave. O problema vai ser nos dias de mais calor...
Ai vais ter de ver se com uma pequena ventoinha, ou até com 2 ventoinas de computador na beira do aquário http://www.karnivoras.com/content_images/ventoinha.jpg consegues que a temperatura do aquário não suba. A partir de 27/28º fica bastante grave e passando dai é um salto para o fim


  Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

As ventoinhas eu acho que tenho aqui em casa!

Quanto à bomba, 200 reais tá meio longe pra mim ainda!

A sunsun não presta não é? :\

E as luzes são tão caras assim?
Passei numa loja de aquários hoje a tarde e tinha umas de 20 reais, eram rosas; não lembro a marca. Disseram que vendiam muito e que eram muito boas.
E o suporte, qualquer coisa eu vejo com meu pai, talvez até a gente faça um então.


Obrigado! =]

----------


## Christian Gnad

compra a sunsun http://www.ciashop.com.br/ciadoaquar...f_id=099001011
pelo que tenho lido, não esquecas é a manutenção, que até o próprio site indica... Realmente é mesmo muito mais barato :Admirado:  

Luzes Rosa???
A calha era rosa???
Por 20 Reais não me pareçe, não!
Segue o exemplo e tenta fazer :SbOk:  
As lampadas é que têm mesmo de ser adequadas e podes contar com cerca de 30 Reais para cada.
Aposta em
3 x T8
ou
2 x T5
mas mesmo 3 T8 vai ficar mais barato.
Não interessa se a calha é bonita, o que interessa é que dê a luz adequada para baixo :SbSourire2:  

 Força!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

> Força!


E dinheiro!

aeuihaeiueahiuaeh

Então, eu vou comprar a bomba e as luzes. Vou ver se consigo providenciar tudo esse final de semana.

Quando tiver tudo, já posso começar a ciclar?

Enquanto isso vou juntando o dinheiro  :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Quando tiver tudo, já posso começar a ciclar?


O teu ciclo vai estar praticamente completo :Coradoeolhos:  
Água do mar, rocha viva do mesmo mar!
Areia ( eu não tenho a certeza que possas com sucesso usar essa areia...) eu se fosse a ti, procurava corais mortos, esmigalhava muito bem esmigalhados, fervia em água e era o que usava como substrato... 10 Kg de substracto chegam para o teu aquário e uns 15 é perfeito.
Estive a ver os preços dai (http://www.ciashop.com.br/ciadoaquar...&dept_id=60053) para substracto e isso ai no brasil é mais do dobro do preço daqui!!!
Exprimenta fazer o que te digo. Quase que aposto que fica excelente e fica baratinnnnho!!! Já tens trabalho para o fim de semana :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

hmm.

Então eu só pego a água do mar e as rochas quando já tiver com a bomba?
Aí é só colocar tudo de uma vez (sem deixar que as pedras fiquem secas pra não alterar nada, é?) e pronto?

E, o filtro pode ser removido? Por que ele é hang-on, fica do lado do aqua, se for colocar o suporte para as luzes, ele vai ter que sair ou ficar atrás do aqua!

E não era calha, era só a lâmpada!
A calha eu acho que vou fazer uma com meu pai!
Tem que ser essas T5/T8, ou quantos w seriam necessários pra o meu? (50x40x30)

E tem uma praia por aqui que a areia é só de conchas moídas!
Serve?

Obrigado!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> hmm.
> 
> Então eu só pego a água do mar e as rochas quando já tiver com a bomba?
> Aí é só colocar tudo de uma vez (sem deixar que as pedras fiquem secas pra não alterar nada, é?) e pronto?


Isso ai!





> E, o filtro pode ser removido? Por que ele é hang-on, fica do lado do aqua, se for colocar o suporte para as luzes, ele vai ter que sair ou ficar atrás do aqua!


Esqueçe o filtro...
Se já o tiveres, sim, fica na traseira do aquário.





> E tem uma praia por aqui que a areia é só de conchas moídas!
> Serve?


Suponho que sim...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Não aguentei e fui dar uma passada na praia. Peguei umas rochas vivas de lá... O que devo fazer agora? Tem problema se eu colocar ela sem ser direto do mar? E elas estão com algas, arranquei algumas já, mas tem muitas!
E na pedra maior, tinha umas bolas amarelas com uns "pêlos" brancos/acinzentados. O que seria?

E nesse mesmo lugar tinha uns peixes azuis com barriga meio amarelada.
Creio que sejam os _Chrysyptera taupou_.
ou outro da mesma família.

Vale a pena ter uns dois desses no meu aqua?

E será que eu posso pegar a água desse lugar mesmo, de onde eu vi os peixes?


Obrigado denovo!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Não aguentei e fui dar uma passada na praia. Peguei umas rochas vivas de lá... O que devo fazer agora? Tem problema se eu colocar ela sem ser direto do mar?


A vida que eles têm, fora de água vai morrer e depois vai ser uma fonte de poluição. Podes, se quiseres inserir rocha morta no aquário (não faz sentido!!!) Deixar secar ao sol, a seguir lavar com mangueira de alta pressão e finalmente ferver.





> E elas estão com algas, arranquei algumas já, mas tem muitas!
> E na pedra maior, tinha umas bolas amarelas com uns "pêlos" brancos/acinzentados. O que seria?


Sem uma foto para ver fica meio dificil...





> E nesse mesmo lugar tinha uns peixes azuis com barriga meio amarelada.
> Creio que sejam os _Chrysyptera taupou_.
> ou outro da mesma família.
> 
> Vale a pena ter uns dois desses no meu aqua?


Se eles não forem grandes e gostares deles porque não?
Tens de tentar descobrir do que se alimentam






> E será que eu posso pegar a água desse lugar mesmo, de onde eu vi os peixes?



Se eles lá andam e a água te parece cristalina. Não há descargas de cidade por perto ou outras fontes de poluição?

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então as rochas que eu peguei não vão servir? :\

Vou dar uma pesquisada na internet sobre eles então.

E há sim algumas, mas não é próximo. coisa de uns 3km de distancia eu acho.
Melhor pegar da piscina natural então, não é?

E esqueci de dizer. Eu tinha comprado junto com o aquário Spirulina em flocos.
É uma boa ração?

Obrigado por tudo! =]

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Então as rochas que eu peguei não vão servir? :\


Podem servir se fizeres o que te disse... Mas se conseguires boas rochas vivas é melhor!
Procura rochas leves e que estejam com pouca alga verde agarrada. O facto de ser leve indica que tem muito espaço no interior o que é bom.
Mas faz isso só quando já tiveres o aquário com água a circular e com luz, pronto para as receber.




> Vou dar uma pesquisada na internet sobre eles então.


Pelo nome cientifico vi e são aquilo a que cá chamamos donzelas. São um peixe resistente e come quase de tudo, desde que indicado para peixes de água salgada, claro.




> E há sim algumas, mas não é próximo. coisa de uns 3km de distancia eu acho.
> Melhor pegar da piscina natural então, não é?



A piscina natural é nourto local mais longe das fontes de poluição?
Se assim for, provavélmente é melhor sim




> E esqueci de dizer. Eu tinha comprado junto com o aquário Spirulina em flocos.
> É uma boa ração?


É isto aqui?
http://www.aquabase.com.br/2008/aval...?id_noticia=90

Não conheço mas suponho que sirva como uma das 2 ou 3 variedades que lhes deves dar.


 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu já fui à praia e devolvi as rochas. E sim, a piscina é mais longe! É longe da costa!

Então, tava conversando com meu pai, tem um lugar melhor pra colocar a luz!





Aí você vê o aqua e umas conchas que eu tinha aqui em casa =p
Posso colocá-las? 

E na segunda você vê uma prateleirazinha (dá até pra ver um pedaço do pote de spirulina). Eu acho que vou colocar uma iluminária embaixo dela, pode ser?
E as ventoinhas, sugere algum lugar pra eu colocar?

E essas lâmpadas, só podem ser essas t5 ou t8? 
Não tem algum número ideal de W pro aqua?

E quantos litros de areia eu devo pegar?

Sim, e andei pesquisando sobre os peixes que encontrei, eles são um dos mais resistentes, conseguem viver em águas muito sujas e são duros de matar. Não crescem mais que 8cm. Agora já sei diferenciar macho de fêmeas, por conta da coloração, acho que vou pegar um casal! Quer dizer, será que posso?

E mais uma coisa!
Se vier a faltar energia, por quanto tempo os peixes sobrevivem com os aparelhos desligados?


Abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Eu já fui à praia e devolvi as rochas. E sim, a piscina é mais longe! É longe da costa!


Ok, mas procura um sitio que tenha boa água pois vais precisar fazer muitas TPA e se a água que precisas fica à distânçia de uma viagem de barco, vais acabar por não as fazer devidamente, a não ser que tenhas barco e lá passes muito frequentemente. A não ser que sejas amigo de um dos donos das jangadas turisticas e semanalmente lhe peças para te trazer um bidão de 20Lt... :Coradoeolhos:  




> Então, tava conversando com meu pai, tem um lugar melhor pra colocar a luz!





> Aí você vê o aqua e umas conchas que eu tinha aqui em casa =p
> Posso colocá-las?


Mal não faz... mas bom era arranjares conhas menores com os habitantes no interior. Vais ter que procurár nassários, ermitas, caracois do mar, etc.




> E na segunda você vê uma prateleirazinha (dá até pra ver um pedaço do pote de spirulina). Eu acho que vou colocar uma iluminária embaixo dela, pode ser?


Claro, mas convêm que fique a uns, no máximo, 20 cm da superfice da água senão perde-se muita luz e ela não penetra com força na água por estar longe. O ideal será uns 15cm.




> E as ventoinhas, sugere algum lugar pra eu colocar?


 O vento tem de rasar a água, o sitio és tu que tem de definir




> E essas lâmpadas, só podem ser essas t5 ou t8? 
> Não tem algum número ideal de W pro aqua?


Dá-me as dimensões do aquário Largura x Profundidade x Altura para eu ver o que será melhor




> E quantos litros de areia eu devo pegar?


Uns 10/12 devem chegar






> E mais uma coisa!
> Se vier a faltar energia, por quanto tempo os peixes sobrevivem com os aparelhos desligados?


Não te sei dizer ao certo, mas num aquário nano, sem as bombas a trabalhar e eventualmente numa altura de muito calor sem a ventoinha para ajudar a arrefecer a água, não vai durar muitas horas...


 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Na rocha que eu trouxe havia vários hermitas dentro dela e também carangueijos e uma lagosta bem pequena! (3cm eu acho)

É fácil achar hermitas aqui, e o mesmo para carangueijos e camarões!

A altura da prateleira é de 28cm em relação a  altura do aquário (50x30x40 Comprimento-Profundidade-Altura). Mas como vai ter diminuição dessa distância por conta da luminária, acho que chega aos 23-24cm.

A iluminária seria essa.




Pode ser?


E quanto a água, eu falo com os jangadeiros que transportam os turistas para lá, dou o galão para eles encherem e depois dou uns trocados!

E 10/12? Não entendi!

Abraço!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Acabei de receber um e-mail da loja dizendo que a bomba sunsun só vai chegar em 45dias. :\

Não posso fazer nada sem essa bomba, não é?

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Acabei de receber um e-mail da loja dizendo que a bomba sunsun só vai chegar em 45dias. :\
> 
> Não posso fazer nada sem essa bomba, não é?




É isso...
A água tem de estar permanentemente em circulação.
Se tiveres outra maneira de a ter em circulação, por exemplo com uma bomba diferente mas que faça circulação de água tambem, do genero disto :
http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/s...%201000%20l_h/

dá para aguentar um tempo.
Mas a outra é a indicada pelo facto de mover mais água sem que seja em esguicho. 
Como comparação podes imaginar uma torneira à qual esteja ligada uma mangueira fininha (sai agua em esguicho e leva tudo à frente) ou uma mangueira grossa ( sai a mesma quantidade de água mas de modo mais "leve") 
Por exemplo essa bomba que eu digo que te pode desenrascar por umas semanas é de apenas 1000Litros hora mas empurra tudo na frente da boca. A sunsun é de 2500 ou 3000Lt/hora, mas por ter além de outras caracteristicas, uma boca larga, a água sai de forma suave e meio desordenada.

!0/12 é 10 ou 12 Kg de areia.

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Hm...

E aquela luminária, pode ser?

E eu andei dando uma olhada no site, tem uma sunsun de 5000L/h.
Compro ou ela é muito forte pro aqua?

Abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Hm...
> E aquela luminária, pode ser?


Acho que sim, desde que lhe coloques as lampadas especificas que já te indiquei há uns posts atrás.





> E eu andei dando uma olhada no site, tem uma sunsun de 5000L/h.
> Compro ou ela é muito forte pro aqua?


Fortissimo!!!
Tu tens cerca de 55Lt de água, menos uns 10Kg de areia, menos outros 10 de rocha, vais ter, reais não mais que uns 40Lt de água. A conta que se costuma fazer para determinar o fluxo das bombas é cerca de 40x o volume de água o que dá 1600 por isso uma bomba de stream de 2500Lt/h é o limite para se usar em nanos com as dimensões do teu.

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Não dá pra regular a vazão da bomba não? :\

Então me indica outra de um preço semelhante?

Abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Não dá pra regular a vazão da bomba não? :\
> 
> Então me indica outra de um preço semelhante?
> 
> Abraço!



Tens a *Seio Super Flow Pump M620* (110v) mas custa R$144,00... apesar de ser uma melhor compra do que a sunsun até porque tem fluxo regulável o que pode ser bom se achares que a corrente está forte demais.

Só agora me apercebi bem do preço das sunsun e estou a achar baratas demais! É um pouco estranho... Será que eles vão mesmo voltar a ter???

Depois tens a *Seio Super Flow Pump M620* c/ Suporte Magnético que custa R$201,60. Essa eu conheço e sei que é uma boa bomba além de ter um suporte magnético que é sempre melhor que as ventosas que por vezes se soltam e além disso têm de ser substituidas de tempos a tempos.

Aliás, aparentemente são da mesma marca apesar de eu não conheçer a de R$144,00.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Tem a korallia 2 que tá R$165,00
Mas é melhor essa SEIO mesmo?

abraço!

Edit: MEU DEUS! EU ACHEI UMA NO MERCADO LIVRE! =]

compro?
abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Tem a korallia 2 que tá R$165,00
> Mas é melhor essa SEIO mesmo?
> 
> abraço!
> 
> Edit: MEU DEUS! EU ACHEI UMA NO MERCADO LIVRE! =]
> 
> compro?
> abraço!



Não reparaste numa linha que está lá no link que me mandaste:
"A venda deste produto finalizou por R$ 59.99" já era!
De qq modo, reparaste que usado ficou mais caro do que os outros vendem novo?

Eu comprava uma das outras SEIO...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu não resisti, fiquei com medo de ter que esperar e comprei!
E não tem aqui no Brasil lojas com o mesmo. Já procurei em tudo que foi site, e não achei até agora; só no ciadoaquario.
Iria demorar pra eu conseguir outro, então não resisti!

Acho que chega daqui a duas semanas.
Daqui a duas semanas você verá meu aqua pronto!  :Big Grin: 

E eu vou poder colocar os peixes logo no primeiro dia, ou devo colocar depois de quanto tempo?

abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Ok :Cool:  
Primeiro pões o areão e a água, e no dia seguinte ou até no próprio podes pôr a rocha e alguns ermitas, camarões e nassários. Passada uma semana se tudo estiver bom podes acrescentar mais equipa de limpeaza e acho que não faz mal arriscares 2 donzelas passada mais uma semana.
*ISTO TUDO TÃO RÁPIDO*, porque estás a utilizar tudo natural e sem sofrer alterações significativas. A Rocha quando a levares da praia para o aquário ela deve preferêncialmente ir acondicionada num pouco de água para pelo menos se manter molhada e não deve ser rocha com vida que tu não conheças agarrada pois pode ser vida que morra fácil e a seguir polui tudo!
Anémonas é proibido! Pelo menos até seres um aquariofilista com alguma experiência.

*SE* estivesses a montar um aquário com sal artificial, todo certinho, tivesses que gastar dinheiro na rocha, ermitas etc, tinhas que fazer tudo com mais calma. Não que eu esteja a dizer para matares os bichos mas com luz adequada, com essa bomba, ventoinha pronta para não deixar passar a água dos 27º (já tens termómetro?) e TPA semanais de 25% eu acredito que vai correr tudo bem.

tem o cuidado quando fizeres as TPA de tentar aspirar o areão para tirar o excesso de porcaria do teu nano.

E quando puderes compra um skimmer que é muito importante mesmo!

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Ta bom então!

Muito obrigado por tudo!
E até a chegada dos equipamentos!

abraço!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Christian, eu tava dando uma checada aqui, e acho que você esqueceu de dizer da iluminação...
E quantos LITROS de areia seria bom?
Porque pesar a areia na praia não dá :\

Dimensões do aqua:

50cm de comprimento.
40cm de altura.
30cm de largura.

Obrigado!

Ps.: Bomba já está a caminho!
E será que vale a pena ter um Bathygobius soporator no aqua?
Tem de monte aqui. Não são peixes atraentes, mas só pra ter mais peixes no aqua =]

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Christian, eu tava dando uma checada aqui, e acho que você esqueceu de dizer da iluminação...


Num post para trás tens os links que te mostram as lampadas indicadas.
Claro que podem ser de outra marca mas têm de ser para água salgada.




> E quantos LITROS de areia seria bom?
> Porque pesar a areia na praia não dá :\


12. Se achares pouco a seguir acrescentas um pouco mais. Se achares muito não ponhas toda! Convém ter uns 3 a 4 cm de areia no fundo do 
áqua
Vais pôr areia da praia? Não te esqueças que não fui eu que te aconselhei... Não sei se serve ou não...




> E será que vale a pena ter um Bathygobius soporator no aqua?
> Tem de monte aqui. Não são peixes atraentes, mas só pra ter mais peixes no aqua =]


Quanto mais peixes tiveres no aqua, mais dificil vai ser manteres um sistema sem escumador...
Limita-te ao minimo, só mesmo a um ou dois peixes, pequenos e de que gostes.



 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

podem ser duas lâmpadas de 60w?

=]

----------


## Christian Gnad

> podem ser duas lâmpadas de 60w?
> 
> =]



Rafael, se leres os posts que eu já te escrevi e consultares os links que te sugeri, vais ficar a saber o que deves pôr para iluminar o aquário e ficarás também a saber que uma lampada de 60W, aliás, de 58w T8 tem 150cm o que não me parece que seja o que queres, tendo em conta que o teu aquário tem 50cm de largura.
Eu tambem não tenho tudo isto decorado. Para te responder, fui aos links que te sugeri...
Deixo-te novamnente aquilo que já te tinha deixado no post#20
http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine...lamp-6734.html
Se as calhas que tens forem maiores e forem realmente as que vais usar, vais ficar com um bocado da lampada para alem do aquário. Não faz mal ao aquário.
Para o teu aquário um total de 60W (se conseguires pôr tanto) chega.
Eu tive um nano 60x30x40 no qual tinha uma calha Resun T8 de 60cm e tinha apenas *1 x Arcadia Marine White T8 Lamp 24" - 600mm long 1" diam 18 watt* e *1 x Arcadia Marine Blue Actinic T8 Lamp 24" - 600mm long 1" diam 18 watt*  o que fazia a modesta quantidade de 36w! Apenas chegava para os peixes (o peixe no caso, um Chelmon) e alguns corais moles pouco exigentes em termos de luz.

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Ah, é que tinha lido em outros lugares que o ideal é 2w por litro até 45cm de altura.

Então, naquela luminária que eu te passei, as lâmpadas eram t5!
aí perguntei ao meu pai onde ele tinha comprado as lâmpadas da cozinha e ele disse que depois ia lá comigo e comprava tudo!

A que tem aqui em casa é uma T5 da Phillips de 14w.
Então será suficiente duas dessa?

Abraço!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Não sabia que essa calha era T5.
*Não vais encontrar lampadas para aquariofilia num sitio que vende lampadas de cozinha.*


Precisas então de:

http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine...inic-6737.html


http://www.swelluk.com/marine/marine...000k-6736.html

e vais pôr lampadas de 24, 39 ou 54W consoante o tamanho da calha.
Se for mais ou menos do tamanho do aquário serão as de 24 W que medem 55cm.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Cada lâmpada comprada aí sai menos que 50 reais... Aqui saem 110 cada :\
vou conversar com meu pai!

E, como que eu posso pegar corais do mar e colocar no meu aquário(se for possível)?

Abraço!

----------


## André Nunes

oi eu sou de portugal ,  tenho um nano de 30 litros e um de 80 ( e tive umas pequenas desgraças com o de 80  :Icon Cry:  ). no de 30 litros tenho um peixe palhaço  e um pouquinho de rocha viva junto com rocha morta, o meu problema é que rapidamente o meu nano ganha algas nos vidros e mesmo por sima das rochas!  a lampada nao sei de que tipo é, (faz lembrar lampas economizadores) mas o Sr. da loja diz que dá para ter corais.pois para uma pessoa ter um aquario marinho tem que ter muito dinheiro para gastar mesmo e isso é o mais dificil o dinheiro é o problema mesmo :SbRiche:  .  e ja perdi muito, ate porque o Sr. da loja vendia-me o equipamento e nunca me tinha esplicado bem . agora aqui no forum aprendi ja muita coisa e vou começar de novo com o de 80 litros.  a ver se neste natal eu consigo juntar um bom dinheiro para comprar bombas  e mais rocha viva.  Voce tem muita sorte de poder capturar os peixes da sua praia. pois aqui sao mesmo muito caros.  (meus pais tao fartos deouvir eu falar sobre aqurios :Coradoeolhos:  ) hehe (e fartos tambem de gastarem dinheiro com eles!   boa sorte com o seu nano

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Hehehe...

É verdade André... Mas o problema é convencê-lo! Ele só vive dizendo, por que você não monta um de água doce? É bem mais fácil, mais barato... Aí eu tenho que ficar explicando pra ele os meus motivos! aeuihaeiuhaeiuhae =p
Eles também devem estar de saco cheio de tanto que eu falo do aquário! Agora eu só estou procurando nos fóruns aqui do Brasil quais lâmpadas eles usam pra ver qual a mais barata pra mim!

Se eu achar uma lâmpada azul actinica, perto de uns 13.000K. Posso usar?
Aí eu devo comprar uma branca e uma actinica, certo?

Essas não servem, não é? http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-15w-43cm-_JM

Abraço!

----------


## André Nunes

eu vou comprar um kit iluminçao com calha  de 3 lampadas t5 de 25 w cada uma para o meu de 80 litros,  e o Sr. da lojo diz que da para ter corais. esse conjunto sai por volta de 130 euros(nao sei quantos reais sao)  mas so vou comprar no natal :SbSourire:

----------


## André Nunes

podes usar lampas t8  t5  e  hqi(esssas hqi fazem muiro calor)  sobre as actinicas eu nao precebo muito

----------


## Rafael Lessa

mas têm que ser t5 específicas para os marinhos como o chris disse, não é?
E aquela que eu mandei lá encima não serve não? :\

----------


## Christian Gnad

> mas têm que ser t5 específicas para os marinhos como o chris disse, não é?
> E aquela que eu mandei lá encima não serve não? :\


Não sei... não tem informação detalhada.

Toma lá mais um site, este dai do Brasil que tem o que precisas:

http://www.ecomarine.com.br/product_...mn5melq3lfijs7

http://www.ecomarine.com.br/product_...mn5melq3lfijs7

Este site é do Brasil.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Conversei com meu pai, ele vai comprar elas mesmo!
Agora tenho que dar tchau à minha pedaleira da guitarra no natal  :yb620:  
Mas aí eu peço no meu aniversário que é em fevereiro  :Big Grin: 

e... como se faz mudas de coral?

Abraço!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu andei vendo, aqui tem muitas donzelas, mas elas são muito agressivas, não é?
Aí eu to pensando se compro os Amphiprion Ocellaris. Mas será que devo testar o aqua com as donzelas e depois as devolvo no mar e coloco os palhaços?

A pergunta de cima ainda está valendo  :Big Grin: 

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Primeiro compras cola específica para colar mudas ou rochas, compra numa loja de aquariofilia, depois precisas de rocha morta para colar a muda sobre ela, e por fim o material para cortar lol...se for um coral duro SPS com um tronco muito grosso convém uma roda de diamante, se for mais ramos mais finos podes tentar com uma tesoura de poda, só não andes a apertar muito os ramos do coral nem mexer mt nele; se for moles como sarcos podes usar tesoura de poda, bem como nos cogumelos e ricordeas, zoanthus ou palythoas que existiam de certeza aí no litoral do brasil, podes apanhar uma pedra e poes outra sem nada ao lado para eles se expandirem, além disso evita tocar nesses corais com mãos nuas porque contem poderosas toxinas, por fim existem certos corais lps que não convém fazer mudas deixando apenas como os anteriores se expandido nas rochas, como as tubastreas.
De resto é colocar no aquário e oferecer boas condições de água, iluminação, corrente, de acordo com a espécie.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Em relação às donzelas, podes tar a te referir aos Abudefduf saxatilis, que serão demasiado grandes para o aquário, ou então às Stegastes sp. que vivem entre as rochas e mudam de cor de juvenil para adulto e também de comportamento, como parece que vives perto do mar podes colocar uma Stegastes pequena, digamos 3 cm, a partir dos 4/5 cm retira do aquário, mas acho que um ocellaris seria uma boa opção para começar, aliás dois.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Muito obrigado Felipe!

Então eu acho que vou comprar os ocellaris mesmo. E eu me referia aos _Chrysyptera taupou_, que tem em abundância aqui!

Eu achava que era mais complicado fazer as mudas! Então luvas são indispensáveis, não é?

Vou dar uma procurada por aqui pra ver se consigo essa cola!

Abraço!

----------


## André Nunes

faz-se assim
1w por litro +/-

ou tens uma lampada de 60 w , ou duas de 30 ou duas de 25 tambem serve

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Muito obrigado Felipe!
> 
> Então eu acho que vou comprar os ocellaris mesmo. E eu me referia aos _Chrysyptera taupou_, que tem em abundância aqui!
> 
> Eu achava que era mais complicado fazer as mudas! Então luvas são indispensáveis, não é?
> 
> Vou dar uma procurada por aqui pra ver se consigo essa cola!
> 
> Abraço!


Eu começava com as donzelas. Assim vês se está tudo bem durante uns tempos e depois devolves as donzelas ao mar e gastas dinheiro nos palhaços.
As donzelas são um pouco agressivas com outras espécies por isso é, a meu ver, uma má adição ao aquário pois limita a introdução posterior de outras espécies. esta questão não se vai pôr no teu nano pois as donzelas e mais peixes é excessivo para o volume de água do teu aquário. 

Para nossa protecção as luvas podem ser necessárias com algumas espécies de corais um pouco mais toxicas e que podem provocar irritrações na pele, e se esguichar para os olhos pode ser bastante perigoso. 

Para protecção dos corais, sou da opinião que basta termos as mãos muito bem lavadas e enxaguadas e claro que se molhadas, molhadas com água salgada.

Em relação a fixar os corais, eu uso epoxio, uma massa tipo plasticina que se obtem pela junção de 2 massas distintas. Após as misturar bem, elas vão secar/endurecer no espaço de horas e essa "secagem" faz-se dentro de água. De referir que este epoxio é especifico para este efeito e quase neutro em termos de toxcicidade. 
O que eu geralmente uso é http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/s...m/aqua%20medic

 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Lessa

A bomba chegou hoje!
Já está aqui e creio que funciondando!
Posso testá-la fora da água? E qual o melhor lugar pra colocá-la no aqua?

Agora só faltam as luzes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Christian Gnad

> A bomba chegou hoje!
> Já está aqui e creio que funciondando!
> Posso testá-la fora da água? E qual o melhor lugar pra colocá-la no aqua?
> 
> Agora só faltam as luzes!



E então Rafael?, essas luzes, já têm luz???

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então, eu entrei de férias há pouco, e eu vou viajar um bocado.
Aí eu preferí montar quando começar o ano letivo, que assim eu vou passar mais tempo em casa, até por que tenho que estudar pra o vestibular!

Então acho que em fevereiro eu termino o aqua!

Assim que tiver novidades volto a postar!

abraço e obrigado!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

tava vendo aqui uns topicos sobre tpas com agua natural do mar, tavam dizendo que era não sei quantas vezes melhor que a sintética, e que um aquarista bem conceituado dizia ser necessário tpa's mensais. Sendo assim,
será que eu poderia fazer as tpas de 7 em 7 mesmo?

----------


## Christian Gnad

> tava vendo aqui uns topicos sobre tpas com agua natural do mar, tavam dizendo que era não sei quantas vezes melhor que a sintética, e que um aquarista bem conceituado dizia ser necessário tpa's mensais. Sendo assim,
> será que eu poderia fazer as tpas de 7 em 7 mesmo?


Claro!
Se integrares no sistema um bom skimmer podes fazer até de de 15 em 15 sem problemas.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

hoje dei uma volta pela praia e fiquei andando lá sobre as rochas. Comecei a procurar corais que poderiam servir pro meu aqua. Achei três tipos de corais. Um parecia com os Zoanthus sp. mas eles não tinham nenhuma espécie de caule, ou sei lá como se chama aquela haste. Eles eram verde-escuro por fora e dentro era um verde limão, bem vivo e quando eu passava o dedo por cima, eles fechavam. Alguma idéia de se é um Zoanthus ou outro coral?

Também tinha um que era bem duro, bem duro mesmo! Era laranja, e tinha uns orifícios espalhados por ele. ficava como se fosse uma camada a mais na rocha. Era recoberto por uma camada gosmenta e quando eu passava o dedo a cor ia diminuindo a intensidade. Vi umas rochas soltas com eles encima, frags perfeitos! Fiquei em duvida se eram algum tipo de Brain Coral.

E tinha um que era meio mole, era marrom, também ficava como uma camada nas rochas.

Não pude tirar fotos por que tenho medo de derrubá-la na água :S

Eu também achei uma estrela-do-mar laranja. Essa pode colocar no aqua quando tiver pronto?

Abraço à todos!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Está bem então. Amanhã eu vejo se levo o celular e tiro umas fotos.

abraço!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Rafael, os zoanthus que falas, podem ser mesmo zoanthus ou então e muito provável, paythoas que costumam estar em águas baixas, sobre as rochas...os corais que ficam numa espécie de camada nas rochas normalmente são porites, podendo também ser o montastrea cavernosa...a estrela só pondo a foto mesmo.

Fotos de um porites já morto, que dá para ver a rocha coberta. Não se preocupem que o coral já estava morto quando foi apanhado :SbSourire21:  .





Agora imagina eles com cores verdes e castanhas.

----------


## André Nunes

> Olá Rafael, os zoanthus que falas, podem ser mesmo zoanthus ou então e muito provável, paythoas que costumam estar em águas baixas, sobre as rochas...os corais que ficam numa espécie de camada nas rochas normalmente são porites, podendo também ser o montastrea cavernosa...a estrela só pondo a foto mesmo.
> 
> Fotos de um porites já morto, que dá para ver a rocha coberta. Não se preocupem que o coral já estava morto quando foi apanhado .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agora imagina eles com cores verdes e castanhas.



entao isso era um coral duro?!?!?

para ter esqueleto era um coral duro ne?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exacto, é um coral duro e bom para se ter em aquário.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

ACERTOU EM CHEIO!

é esse mesmo, só que ele é laranja!
vou ver se amanhã eu consigo tirar as fotos!

o formato é exatamente este!

tem algum problema em ter esses corais?

abraço!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

São corais bons para se ter, não terás qualquer problema, resistentes desde que tenha boa circulação, a iluminação não é problema.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Ainda não tive como ir à praia pra ver os corais.. A maré andava cheia durante quase todo o período de luz.

Eu tava vendo umas lâmpadas aqui... 6.500K Consegue manter muitos corais ou não?

Abraços e feliz natal!

----------


## André Nunes

6500 kelvins na da.
compra de 10000k

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Até que enfim consegui as benditas fotos!
As duas primeiras são dos corais, e as duas últimas fica a dúvida se são corais ou algas!

Alguém me ajuda a identificar?
abraço!

----------


## André Nunes

na primeira foto parecem ser zoanthus e ouriços do mar.
na terceira foto parece ser uma alga vermelha. :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Rafael.

Na primeira foto, se os pólipos que vemos estiverem encrostados na rocha, não são Zoanthus, mas podem ser Gonioporas (LPS).

Na terceira foto, não tenho dúvidas, são algas!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Estão encrostados na rocha sim!
Algum problema com esses corais?

abraço!

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Rafael,

A primeira foto parece-me uma espécie de zoanthus pois dá a sensação que são corais moles e que existem alguns pólipos fechados.

A segunda foto parece-me um coral da família Favidae mas é muito complicado arriscar um género que seja.

Na terceira foto é uma alga, uma _Padina sp._

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eles fecham quando eu passo os dedos sobre eles!
Não sei se ajuda em alguma coisa =]

----------


## Rafael Lessa

depois de muuito tempo, estou de volta!

andei vendo aqui uns sites e achei uma lâmpada 9.500k, era Azul Actínica da Degenbao. Um preço bem acessível, 20 reais uma de 20W.
Mas a branca que da mesma marca é 6.500k, 20W.

Sendo meu aqua de 60l, duas azuis actínicas servem? ou precisa ter branca?

=]

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Rafael, não tinha reparado na actualização do teu tópico mas na primeira fotos são zoanthus, na segunda são iguais aos que tinha te mostrado, os ouriços parecem paracentrotus sp., a 3ª alga não me lembra o nome agora, mas já apanhei aqui e pus no aquário e não se aguentou muito, desfaz-se muito facilmente, a 4ª como o Nuno Silva disse é uma padina sp. já tive essas duas algas.

A iluminação aconselho 50/50, duas actínicas não me parece que seja ideal nesse caso.

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Acerca das donzelas, eu tenho uma(um)(chrysiptera hemicyanea) e so te posso dizer que nao gosta de palhaços :P Cada vez que um dos palhaços se aproxima do que o que eu presumo ser o territorio dele(a) atras de uma das rochas, ele arma-se em mauzao e ataca, mas de resto e muito simpatico(quando ve que lhe vou dar comida  :HaEbouriffe:  ), ja agora sera normal cada vez que me aproximo com a colher e um pedaço de comida do aquario eles ficarem todos contentes a espera da comida?

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado pelas respostas!

Então se eu colocar uma dessa branca de 6.500k e a actinica de 9.500k..
pode dar certo?

E Frederico, se o que você comentou foi sobre minha fauna.. eu pretendo ter donzelas até ver que o aquário está estabilizado mesmo. Depois tiro as donzelas
e compro palhaços!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

post duplo :S

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Obrigado pelas respostas!
> 
> Então se eu colocar uma dessa branca de 6.500k e a actinica de 9.500k..
> pode dar certo?
> 
> E Frederico, se o que você comentou foi sobre minha fauna.. eu pretendo ter donzelas até ver que o aquário está estabilizado mesmo. Depois tiro as donzelas
> e compro palhaços!


Podes tentar manter uma donzela e os palhaços como eu, ja agora o meu aqua tambem é um nano com 60 litros
Já agora tira umas fotos do teu aqua e põe aqui

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olha Rafael diz-me...tiraste essas donzelas do mar? É que se tiraste não são Chrysiptera hemicyanea ou Chrysiptera parasema, porque já tive duas parasema em diferentes aquários e não atacavam nenhum peixe (se bem que cada peixe tem a sua personalidade :SbSourire2:  )

Acho que deves tar-te a referir as Stegastes que são azuis e amarelas em pequenas e em adultas mudam de cor, e essas são terríveis e muito agressivas.

Ve se é esta http://www.djunderwater.com/albums/D..._Juv.sized.jpg

----------


## Rafael Lessa

*O aqua ainda não está montado!*

Preciso de iluminação para mantê-lo, não é?
Então preciso saber se as lâmpadas são boas para manter os corais das fotos!

e as donzelas ainda não foram capturadas nem nada, eu apenas vejo um bocado delas por aqui, e vou pegá-las quando tiver o aqua já pronto! =]

O substrato, eu achei uma praia daqui em que tem uma parte que parece coral esmagado... acho que vou pegá-lo.
*
Agora a única dúvida é a da iluminação!*

E felipe, eu já vi donzela de tudo que era tipo por aqui, mas as que eu vejo mais regularmente são essas dessa tua foto! Elas tem LEDs na parte de cima  :Embarrassment: 

E o que mais me impressionou foi eu ter visto, pela primeira vez, uma Paracanthurus hepatus, e um Yellow tang em costa Alagoana!
Mas é em lugar muito aberto, sem condições de capturar.. a não ser que eu tente pescá-los... Mas tem as vermelhas que sempre comem meus camarões, e depois eu as como! =]

=]

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Olha Rafael diz-me...tiraste essas donzelas do mar? É que se tiraste não são Chrysiptera hemicyanea ou Chrysiptera parasema, porque já tive duas parasema em diferentes aquários e não atacavam nenhum peixe (se bem que cada peixe tem a sua personalidade )
> 
> Acho que deves tar-te a referir as Stegastes que são azuis e amarelas em pequenas e em adultas mudam de cor, e essas são terríveis e muito agressivas.
> 
> Ve se é esta http://www.djunderwater.com/albums/D..._Juv.sized.jpg


Já percebi que tavas a falr comigo, vai ao topico o meu primeiro aquario e vais ver que é um hemicyanea, eu depois filmo ele eriçado e a atacar o palhaço quando o palhaço vai la para tras

----------


## Andress Ricardo

Ola, 

Compre com urgencia um livro que é do autor  Sergio Gomes, 

O Aquario marinho de rochas vivas....tem todos os passos la para iniciante :yb663: 

ai é só seguir passo a passo, vai montando, diz sobre agua, rocha, iluminação, filtragem ,....se nao fizer isso vai perder tempo, pois so perguntando em forum nao vai absorver 10% do q precisa para dar certo..

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Frederico, eu apenas tava a dar a minha opinião sobre a relação dessas donzelas que eu e tu já tivemos com os palhaços, mas como disse cada peixe tem a sua personalidade.....e quando eu disse que eram stegastes foi só para responder ao Rafael que espécie ele provavelmente se tava a referir.....isto já tinha sido discutido antes, até porque tenho participado com alguma regularidade neste tópico.

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Frederico, eu apenas tava a dar a minha opinião sobre a relação dessas donzelas que eu e tu já tivemos com os palhaços, mas como disse cada peixe tem a sua personalidade.....e quando eu disse que eram stegastes foi só para responder ao Rafael que espécie ele provavelmente se tava a referir.....isto já tinha sido discutido antes, até porque tenho participado com alguma regularidade neste tópico.


Desculpa se percebeste mal o meu comentario, mas nao leves a mal, nao tive qualquer intençao que tivesse um sentido pejorativo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Não há problema, tudo bem :SbOk:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Vou ver se acho por aqui esse livro, se não, eu o encomendo!

Mas alguém sabe responder a pergunta sobre a iluminação?

=]

----------


## Andress Ricardo

Oi , Olha, o problema nao seria a iluminação, mas vc sabia que nanos sofrem variações bruscas sem aviso? ou seja pouca agua , muita sensibilidade, se acabar a energia por ex por mais de 6 hs, vc pode perder tudo se for um dia de verão quente...nitritos e nitratos tb tem gde influencia e a melhor iluminação para dar um efeito de fundo do mar é feita com lampadas HQI 150, 1 lampada HQI mais uma actinea blue, daria um bom efeito, mas o aqua ja passa p uns 150lts...a HQI esquenta muito a agua e vc precisará no minimo de 2 ventiladores de 10a 15cm para esfriar , mas se a sua regiao é qente tvz tenha q ter um chiller...
Ultima coisa, n importa o tamanho do aqua, vc vai precisar trocar 30% da agua a cada 15 dias no primeiro ano...para estabilizar e equilibrar melhor, assim vc elimina nitritos e nitratos sem muito esforça...mas p trocar a agua tem q igualar temperatura etc...vc precisa ler esse livro q falei é muito bom mesmo...
espero estar te ajudando

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Sim eu sei.. fui informado por muitas coisas, pode até checar nesse tópico, se quiser dar uma lida nele desde o começo!
*
A dúvida era se eu poderia usar uma lâmpada branca 6.500k com uma actínica 9.500k; e se daria para manter os corais das fotos!*

=]

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Rafael, para zoantus e alguns desses corais que mostraste podes manter a vontade com essa iluminação, porque eles são poouco exigentes à iluminação, podias acrescentar umas led's, os que tinha parecia que gostavam.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então acho que vou comprar essas lâmpadas mesmo!

Quais os corais que exigem de muita iluminação, além das anêmonas?

=]

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se colocares corais do Brasil nenhum vai exigir muita iluminação...por exemplo o aquário que irei montar agora terá menos iluminação e irei colocar corais parecidos aos que tens aí no Brasil...Se quiseres colocar alguns de fora terás de aumentar a iluminação...mas pelos vistos parece que só queres da costa, e fazes bem porque a costa daí tem coisas muito bonitas.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então vou comprá-las mesmo!

qualquer coisa, mais pra frente eu faço um aqua maior com uma iluminação boa!
Por enquanto, vou tentando adquirir alguma experiência pelo nano!
E sobre a alimentação dos peixes, tenho spirulina, recomendas alguma ração a mais?

=]

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu dava granulado, mysis congelado a alguns que não comem comida seca, se tiveres algum herbívoro dá algas ou nori (aquelas algas que poem na comida).

----------


## André Nunes

compra tabem artémia com alho, ajuda a prevenir doenças! e faz mesmo efeito!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Rafael esqueci-me de te dizer mas se houver Acroporas aí no Brasil como a cervicornis, precisarás de uma iluminação mais forte. Força aí.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Pode usar xenon em aquas?

----------


## André Nunes

essa lampada é de 12 volts! e é para carros. e nao tem calha. é melhor comprares um kit completo.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

e as actínicas 9.500k não ajudariam em nada? :\

----------


## André Nunes

eu axo que as lampadas actinicas nao tem kelvins!?!!!? actinico é actinico, com kelvins é com kelvins axo eu- o melhor para ti era um lampada tipo PL t5 em forma de "U" metade actinica e metade 10000kcustao cer de 20 a 30 euros sem a calha. conjuntos completos para o teu aquario, de t5 com 2 10000 e 1 actinica custa cer de 70/80 euros. o meu custou 150 euros mas é para um aquario com 80 cm de comprimento.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então vou perguntar ao vendedor se ela é branca mesmo ou actínica!
Ele informou que a lâmpada tinha 9.500k :S

Edit: Ah é o seguinte, ele tem uma lâmpada que é branca puxando para o azul ele chama de azul que é de 9.500k e tem a actínica. Eu que acho que confundi! Ou não?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rafael

Com 9500K será branca, pois actinica será acima dos 20.000K...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Foi como eu falei no edit! Eu creio que confundi as coisas!
Ele diz que é branca puxando para o azul!

Obrigado pelo esclarescimento Pedro!

Então 9.500k consegue manter muitos corais? Ou não?

=]

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Uma lâmpada para um reef andará à volta dos 10000-14000K em conjugação com outras de 6500K e de 20000K (actinicas)

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então a de 9.500k, mesmo sendo tão perto, não vale tanto a pena? :\

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rafael

Eu já tive uma calha, apenas com lâmpadas de 10000K e o aquário fica muito branco...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu iria colocar uma Actínica e uma de 9.500k.

Qual sua opnião?
Conseguiria por muitos corais?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu provavelmente optaria por colocar:

1ª fase (1h antes e 1h depois das outras)
1x Actinica

2ª fase
1x 14000K
1x 6500K

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então eu teria que ter três lâmpadas?

Vou ver o que faço então...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rafael

Apenas acho que uma lâmpada 'branca' seja pouco... depois é uma questão de cores... o tempo dirá qual os espectros de cor gostas mais no teu aquário.

Como alguém dizia: "Pensa em grande", e 2 lâmpadas será melhor que 1.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Rafael, sempre irás colocar só os corais da costa? irás colocar as acroporas daí? É que se colocares não se justifica tanta luz...se comprares na loja de outro lado usa a opção que o Pedro deu (alías o Pedro é mestre em diy  :SbSourire2:  )

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Vou pegar só os da costa mesmo!

Uma actínica e uma branca 9.500k serve né?

Encomendo as duas, sim ou não? =]

Obrigado por toda a juda de todos!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exacto, para as medidas do aqua e o que vais por nele eu usava essas.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Pronto, vou conversar com painho já pra ver se ele libera a verba! =]
Obrigado a todos!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

A lâmpada que eu vou encomendar é esta, que eu já havia citado antes, mas não sabia da temperatura de cor da mesma.

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-20w-59cm-_JM

Posso fazer perguntas ao vendedor. Alguma sugestão de pergunta antes da compra?

=]

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu concordo, faz como já tinhas dito antes....1 actínica como essa e uma branca de 10000 K e chega muito bem para esses corais...fica bem, força...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Vi muita insegurança na hora de vocÊs me responderem quanto a uma lâmpada 9.500k e sobre essas degenbao que parecem ser bem desconhecidas...

Aí andei procurando e achei essa, que é meia 10.000k e meia actínica, como o andreas tinha sugerido.

http://www.rsdiscus.com.br/loja/produto-102848-3217-coralife_mini_compact_fluor_50_50__bca_e_azul_20w

Diz que ela equivale a uma de 100w  :Admirado:  

Ela dá conta?

60L - 50x40x30 (Comprimento*x*Altura*x*Largura)

----------


## André Nunes

> Vi muita insegurança na hora de vocÊs me responderem quanto a uma lâmpada 9.500k e sobre essas degenbao que parecem ser bem desconhecidas...
> 
> Aí andei procurando e achei essa, que é meia 10.000k e meia actínica, como o andreas tinha sugerido.
> 
> http://www.rsdiscus.com.br/loja/produto-102848-3217-coralife_mini_compact_fluor_50_50__bca_e_azul_20w
> 
> Diz que ela equivale a uma de 100w  
> 
> Ela dá conta?
> ...


sim essa esta boa, eu tenho uma igual no nano de 30 litros , so que a minha é de 11 w,  se essa é de 20, dá conta do aquario de 60 litros, porque essas lampadas sao melhores que as t5 normais. essa ta boa compra essa( se disser que é para aquarios marinhos).

só que nao diz o kelvins! diz isto atençao! "espectro branco e azul, ideal para aquários com plantas naturais."

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Sim é pra marinhos!

Então vai ser ela mesmo =]

Obrigado a todos!

----------


## André Nunes

certifica-te mesmo, antes de gastares o dinheiro.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Depois de muito tempo, estou de volta aqui hahahah.

Iluminação já foi encomendada, já estou com os galões pra armazenar a água do mar, e agora só falta arrumar os coolers e o aqua vai estar pronto!
creio que não passa desse final de semana!

Obrigado por todos os que me ajudaram  :SbSourire2:

----------


## André Nunes

> Depois de muito tempo, estou de volta aqui hahahah.
> 
> Iluminação já foi encomendada, já estou com os galões pra armazenar a água do mar, e agora só falta arrumar os coolers e o aqua vai estar pronto!
> creio que não passa desse final de semana!
> 
> Obrigado por todos os que me ajudaram



boa sorte, tem paciencia, vai com calma. força nisso!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Montei o aquário!!  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 




Hahahah, tem vários desses bixinhos aqui, esqueci o nome! Espi alguma coisa..


Starlet Coral que veio agarrado a rocha! (Algum cuidado em especial? A circulação é 50x o volume do aqua!)


Esse peixe veio na rocha viva. Devo retirá-lo?



Ps.: Falta encher mais 10L de água, que vou pegar amanhã!


AGRADECIMENTOS ESPECIAIS:

- Cristian Gnad: Pelo amor de Deus, não sei como me aturou tanto tempo!!!
- Pacheco: Sempre tirando todas as minhas dúvidas no msn e me apoiando a montar!!
- Nunes: Valeu pelas dicas!
- Obrigado a todos do REEFFORUM que me ajudaram de alguma forma a realizar esse sonho!!




Perguntas (pra não perder a mania! hahah)

- AS bombas devem ficar ligadas 24/7 certo?
- Quanto tempo deixo a luz ligada?
- Quanto tempo é necessário até eu poder colocar peixes e outros corais?
- Ouvi dizer que existe uma mídia que filtra nitratos, cobre e várias impurezas da água, qual seria ela, e como utilizá-la?
- Seria 28º Celsius perigoso?


Abraços!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Rafael

Os bichinhos são espirógrafos (saudáveis num àqua).
O peixe è um "Blénio",deixa-o estar.
As bombas devem estar 24 sobre 24h.
A luz (o período è à tua escolha) deve ser de 9 a 12h...dependendo muito do que irás colocar no àqua.
Para uma ciclagem correcta e com o mínimo de problemas,deve ser de até 3 meses.
Agora desculpa a franquesa  :yb665: ...mas essas conchas de búzios não estão com nada  :Coradoeolhos: 
Um abração  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Grande Jorge!

Hahah, é que eu achei elas com um visual bem legal.
Elas podem trazer algum mal ao reef? Acúmulo de alguma coisa, sei lá!

E a fauna vai ser composta por duas donzelas. Acho que em umas duas semanas eu vou capturá-las. E futuramente vou comprar dois ocellaris (se tudo correr bem até lá!) e tirar as donzelas e devolvê-las ao mar.

28º é uma temperatura crítica?
Devo colocar ventoinhas no aqua?
E eu fiz certo ao pegar um pouco da areia do recife e colocar no aqua? (Água, rochas e esse pouco de areia vieram do mesmo sistema!)

Abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Tão Rafael, finalmente as fotos, a rocha está exelente poupaste dinheiro e ficou bonito a mesma. O coral é mesmo o que te tinha dito, agora tens de colocar mais rocha e vai exprimentando diferentes layouts até veres um que te agrade; mas essas conchas eh eh a meu ver tirava não fica nada natural mas também não fazem nada de mal a água. Com calma isso vai ficar muito bonito.
O peixe podes deixar, talvez seja um blénio ou góbio, tem que tamanho? Chega a 1 cm? A temperatura mantém igual a do mar eh eh...como dizes que tá 27º no mar poe a 27º...se usares uma ventoinha ou um conjunto delas, baixas bem para 26/27.
Em relação aos peixes podes fazer isso das donzelas...mas existem aí uns góbios (pelo menos é o que leio) que são pequenos e muito bonitos.

http://www.reefforum.net/f190/elacatinus-figaro-8038/

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Não é o Neon Goby não, hahah

Queria eu que fosse um!
É um peixinho muito comum aqui, ele muda de cor de acordo com o ambiente. Quase um peixe-camaleão! hahah

Vou instalar as ventoinhas, e se eu for mudar a fauna, e comprar 2 palhaços, qual seriam as mudanças necessárias pra o aqua sobreviver?


Abraços!

Edit: É um *Bathygobius Soporator*!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Fala rapaziada!

Removi as conchas do reef (me disseram que elas futuramente poderiam virar fontes de nitrato), e ele tem andando entre 27ºe 28º. Comprei um ventilador para carro (adaptável no acendedor de cigarros [12v]), E será que devo ligá-lo pro aqua?

Já faz uma semana que eu montei o reef. Posso inserir mais algo além das rochas?

E novamente sore essas mídias que filtram impurezas, bem como os nitratos, nitritos etc. Alguém sabe qual seria e como usá-la?

Abraços!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Fala rapaziada!
> 
> Removi as conchas do reef (me disseram que elas futuramente poderiam virar fontes de nitrato), e ele tem andando entre 27ºe 28º. Comprei um ventilador para carro (adaptável no acendedor de cigarros [12v]), E será que devo ligá-lo pro aqua?
> 
> Já faz uma semana que eu montei o reef. Posso inserir mais algo além das rochas?
> 
> E novamente sore essas mídias que filtram impurezas, bem como os nitratos, nitritos etc. Alguém sabe qual seria e como usá-la?
> 
> Abraços!!



 :Olá:  Rafael

Sim podes ligar o ventilador ao àqua...desde que apliques um transformador para 220w ( não sei qual a voltagem no Brasil  :SbQuestion2:  ).
 :yb668: ... :yb668:  podes inserir mais nada por enquanto (de aqui a um mês,podes começar por uma equipa de limpesa).
Quanto aos mídia de momento esquece...preocupa-te primeiro que tudo em fazer uma boa ciclagem ao àqua (pelo seguro à volta de três meses...pese embora este período seja muito subgectivo.
Fizeste bem em retirar as conchas...não por serem fontes de nitratos ou outros  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: ,mas porque,na minha humilde opinião,fere visualmente  :yb665: 
Um abraço  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado Jorge!

Olha, olhando o aqua agora, andei vendo que tinha uns filamentos. Achei que eram cabelos presos as rochas, mas eram uns bixos, acho que algum worm. Eles soltavam uns cabelos, uns filamentos e esse ficava a favor da corrente no aqua, e que de tempos em tempos ele recolhia o tentáculo ou filamento ou cabelo... Sei lá... As fotos não conseguem pegar o filamento. Tentei filmar e tudo, não aparecem. São bem finos.

Alguém pode me dizer?

Abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Rafael, também tenho disso na rocha, largam tipo fios brancos que ficam como presos a rocha parecendo minhocas, são vermes que não fazem mal nenhum.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado Jorge!
> 
> Olha, olhando o aqua agora, andei vendo que tinha uns filamentos. Achei que eram cabelos presos as rochas, mas eram uns bixos, acho que algum worm. Eles soltavam uns cabelos, uns filamentos e esse ficava a favor da corrente no aqua, e que de tempos em tempos ele recolhia o tentáculo ou filamento ou cabelo... Sei lá... As fotos não conseguem pegar o filamento. Tentei filmar e tudo, não aparecem. São bem finos.
> 
> Alguém pode me dizer?
> 
> Abraços!



Rafael

Esses vermes são ùteis ao àqua...pese embora quando são em demasia,possam criar algum mau estar aos corais circundantes e tornam-se visualmente desagradáveis...pelo que nessa altura à que ir limpando as teias (especialmente depois de alimentares a fauna) a fim de não irritar os ditos corais.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Então devo tirar os vermes ou as teias dos mesmos? E como tirá-los?


Uma foto do ventilador que eu comprei hahahahah
é aqueles que normalmente caminhoneiros usam por aqui!



Abraços!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Então devo tirar os vermes ou as teias dos mesmos? E como tirá-los?
> 
> 
> Abraços!



Rafael

Retirar os vermes è uma tarefa dantesca  :yb663: .
As teias...tiras com uma varinha ou qualquer outro acessório por ti engendrado para o fazer  :Coradoeolhos: 
Fica bem  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Vou tirá-las com palitos de churrasco então  :SbSourire2: 

Andei olhando também os espirógrafos, alguns deles fazem um bom tempo que não abrem. Alguma coisa pode ter provocado isso?

E a cor roxa/vermelha na rocha, são algas coralinas? Se sim, como fazer que elas se espalhem pelas outras rochas?

Abraços!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> E a cor roxa/vermelha na rocha, são algas coralinas? Se sim, como fazer que elas se espalhem pelas outras rochas?
> 
> Abraços!



Rafael

Deixando a natureza seguir o seu curso  :SbOk3: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Okay Jorge!

Sabe me dizer sobre os espirógrafos? E andando pelos recifes eu costumava ver umas algas que se assemelhavam muito com uvas em miniatura. Alguém sabe dizer se posso colocá-las no aqua e se fazem algum bem?

Abraços!


Uma foto de um eremita que veio da rocha!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Okay Jorge!
> 
> Sabe me dizer sobre os espirógrafos? E andando pelos recifes eu costumava ver umas algas que se assemelhavam muito com uvas em miniatura. Alguém sabe dizer se posso colocá-las no aqua e se fazem algum bem?
> 
> Abraços!
> 
> 
> Uma foto de um eremita que veio da rocha!



Rafael

Como o àqua ainda está a ciclar...pode ser essa a causa dos espirógrafos estarem fechados (com origem na má qualidade da àgua),como são bastante resistentes,ficava a aguardar sem stress.
Quanto às algas...è melhor não...são uma praga e difíceis de irradicar...apareceram-me no meu àqua (na àgua natural para Tpas  :SbQuestion2: ) e está dificil  :SbRequin2: .
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Graande Jorge!

Não entendi esta parte aqui..




> (com origem na má qualidade da àgua),como são bastante resistentes,ficava a aguardar sem stress.


Pode me explicar melhor?

abraço!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Graande Jorge!
> 
> Não entendi esta parte aqui..
> 
> 
> 
> Pode me explicar melhor?
> 
> abraço!



 :Olá:  Rafael

Quando o ciclo normal de estabilização de um àqua recem montado (nitritos,nitratos,amónia,etc),não está complecto...a qualidade da àgua não è a melhor...razão para que se não coloquem vivos nessa fase.
Assim è normal os espirógrafos não abrirem e como são resistentes,há uma forte possibilidade de sobreviverem a essa situação...por isso dizer sem stress...pois è uma situação que depois de criada,foge ao nosso controlo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Entendi...

Então eu tenho que ficar testando a água pra saber se ela já está propícia? Ou vai pelo tempo mesmo?

Abraço e obrigado pela grande ajuda!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Entendi...
> 
> Então eu tenho que ficar testando a água pra saber se ela já está propícia? Ou vai pelo tempo mesmo?
> 
> Abraço e obrigado pela grande ajuda!


Olá, Rafael.

Quanto tempo de maturação tem o seu aquário?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá, Rafael.
> 
> Quanto tempo de maturação tem o seu aquário?



 :Olá: Passos

Pelo post do Rafael...em 01-07 2009...7 diasinhos  :yb663: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Vou fazer minha primeira TPA hoje. Vou pegar a água e já estocá-la!

Alguma dica pra fazer TPA, ou posso simplismente tirar 1/3 da água e colocar a nova?

Abraço!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Vou fazer minha primeira TPA hoje. Vou pegar a água e já estocá-la!
> 
> Alguma dica pra fazer TPA, ou posso simplismente tirar 1/3 da água e colocar a nova?
> 
> Abraço!



Rafael

TPA è isso mesmo...tirar uma percentagem de àgua velha e acrescentar a mesma percentagem de àgua nova.
A àgua natural recolhida,podes usar na hora...o excedente deve ficar armazenado à sombra...por um período mínimo de quatro a seis semanas,para que o plancton (que morre passadas algumas horas )possa ser reciclado.
Se tiveres paciência,podes uma vez por semana agitar bem a àgua armazenada a fim de acelerares o processo.
 :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Uma pergunta!

É melhor pegar água na maré alta ou baixa?

Abraços!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

na maré baixa

----------


## Rafael Lessa

É o que tenho feito! hahahah

Obrigado!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

olhando agora a superfície do aqua, vi umas bolinhas, creio que sejam ovos de alguma coisa, provavelmente alguma lesma do aqua...



Não dá pra tirar uma foto nítida por conta da luz!
Vou tentar tirar alguma melhor.

Mas o que fazer com os mesmos?
Deixo eclodir ou os tiro do aqua?


Abraços!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> olhando agora a superfície do aqua, vi umas bolinhas, creio que sejam ovos de alguma coisa, provavelmente alguma lesma do aqua...
> 
> 
> 
> Não dá pra tirar uma foto nítida por conta da luz!
> Vou tentar tirar alguma melhor.
> 
> Mas o que fazer com os mesmos?
> Deixo eclodir ou os tiro do aqua?
> ...



Rafael

Deixa eclodir...pois pode estar aí uma equipa de limpeza.
Quanto à colecta de àgua natural...pessoalmente prefiro fazê-lo na praia-mar.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Ok, Obrigado!

Eu comprei o teste de pH e o de Nitritos.

pH deu 8,2 e nitritos deu 0,1ppm.
Vou comprar o de amônia e o de nitrato.

Os parâmetros estão ok?

Abraços!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ok, Obrigado!
> 
> Eu comprei o teste de pH e o de Nitritos.
> 
> pH deu 8,2 e nitritos deu 0,1ppm.
> Vou comprar o de amônia e o de nitrato.
> 
> Os parâmetros estão ok?
> 
> Abraços!



Faltam mais...mas esses estão bem para o tempo de ciclo do àqua...mas acredita...vão mudar  :yb665: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado Jorge!

A respeito do Kalkwasser, é necessário?
E eu andei pesquisando mas não achei nada sobre isso: é possível criar um kalkwasser? Pegar os elementos em laboratórios, misturá-los e usá-los?

Abraços e obrigado por tanta paciência! hahahah

Ps.: Alguns dos vermes (aqueles das teias) migraram para o termômetro de vidro do aqua, peguei um cotonete, tirei-os de lá e joguei fora.
Fiz alguma besteira? :S

Edit: Os espirografos começaram a aparecer denovo!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
       E amanhã vou pegar o teste de amônia já! Vou esperar chegar o de nitratos!
       Fora os que já tenho, preciso de mais algum teste?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado Jorge!
> 
> A respeito do Kalkwasser, é necessário?
> E eu andei pesquisando mas não achei nada sobre isso: é possível criar um kalkwasser? Pegar os elementos em laboratórios, misturá-los e usá-los?
> 
> Abraços e obrigado por tanta paciência! hahahah
> 
> Ps.: Alguns dos vermes (aqueles das teias) migraram para o termômetro de vidro do aqua, peguei um cotonete, tirei-os de lá e joguei fora.
> Fiz alguma besteira? :S
> ...


 :Olá:  Rafael

Nestas primeiras 6 semanas  :yb668:  me preocupava com o kallk  :yb665: ...quando for necessário...vais à farmácia e pedes hidróxido de cálcio para uso em laboratório (pureza 96/98%) e  :Coradoeolhos:  ficas com kallk para quando se tornar rotina.
Quanto aos vermes...não fizeste besteira,mas neste momento são-te essenciais ao ciclo do àqua.
 :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado Jorge!

Uma curiosidade. Andei pesquisando sobre os palhaços. Se colocar dois filhotes num aquário, um decide quem vai ser a fêmea e o outro vira o macho?

Edit.: Acabei de fazer os testes depois da TPA. Ainda não tenho nitratos.

pH: 8.2
Nitritos: 0 ppm
Amônia Tóxica: 0 ppm

Acho que tá bom não é?

Abraços!

----------


## André Nunes

os palhaços de inicio vao lutar. o mais fraco vai ser o macho e o mais forte vai ser a femea

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Uma dúvida...

6500k seriam aceitáveis pra um aquário com corais só daqui da costa brasileira?

Ou tem que estar pelos 10.000k mesmo?

Abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Rafael, os kelvins não importam muito para os corais do brasil, mas a meu ver 10.000 k fica sempre com um espectro mais bonito do que 6.500 k. Usa em conjunto com uma de 20.000 k.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

o problema é o preço :/

mas tem umas da OSRAM de 8.000k, acho que vão ser elas mesmo (se eu as achar)

As lâmpadas da BOYU que dizem ser azuis tem algum efeito legal ou benéfico no aquário?

Li em algum fórum por aí que as actínicas são as principais fontes de alimento dos zoanthus, porque produzem uma zoo alguma coisa...

Alguém confirma isso?

E eu to pensando em colocar alguma cartolina atrás do aqua, pra não ficar a parede... Existe alguma cor ideal ou o preto mesmo?

Abraços!


Edit.: As lesmas colocaram mais ovos! Total de 33 agora :O

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

8.000 k é melhor que 6.500 k...fica muito mais natural. As lâmpadas na ordem dos 20.000 k eu utilizo apenas para dar um dar mais azulado ao aqua, e porque gosto do aspecto...se essas da boyu fazem bem ao zoanthus não sei, nunca li nada disso, espera a resposta de um membro daqui.
A cartolina sem dúvida preta, eu colei a minha na parte de trás do aqua e deu um aspecto muito bonito.

Olha para teres ideia a minha iluminação é a seguinte:

1xT5 54W 10.000 K AQUASTAR
1xT5 54W 8.000 K SKYWHITE
2xT5 54W 20.000 K PHILIPS

----------


## Rafael Lessa

A pergunta sobre as boyu ainda valem! hahah

Eu poderia usar carvão ativado no meu aqua sem problemas? O carvão da marca JAD é bom?
Queria usar algo junto com o purigen que chega essa semana!


E é melhor eu deixar para colocar peixes só quando tiver layout definitivo e todos os equipamentos funcionando, certo?


Obrigado!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu saí ontem de manhã para ir ao colégio, quando cheguei de tarde... BOOM! Algas marrons por tudo que era canto.

Limpei os vidros e não voltaram a aparecer! Agora o aqua tá bem cheio de uns bixinhos brancos no vidro... Penso que sejam os Copepods! Acho que foram eles que ajudaram em alguma coisa! E pelo visto, eles são fonte de alimentos e de saúde para um reef!

Fico tão feliz vendo o reef evoluindo! hahahah

Muito obrigado por todos que me ajudaram!

Vou pegar mais RV daqui a pouco, e acho que dia 25 vou colocar os corais e peixes!


Abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Algas castanhas nos vidros...quase de certeza diatomáceas, embora às vezes estejam nas rochas também, neste aquário ainda não tive problemas com algas, a não ser com as macro que os eremitas desfizeram eh eh eh; mas já tive graves problemas na montagem anterior com diatomáceas e algas felpudas verdes, para as verdes um cirurgião amarelo resolveu, para as diatomáceas só aspirando e limpando vidros, embora passado um tempo voltam...às vezes é normal no ciclo, bem como usar água da torneira com certo elementos favoráveis ao crescimento das mesmas. Fizeste bem em limpar os vidros, agora ve se voltam a crescer de novo e se puderes mostra uma foto de como estava antes da limpeza. Diatomáceas também existem com abundância na rocha viva colectada no limite mínimo da maré baixa...portanto cuidado com a rocha que colectas. :SbOk:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado Pacheco!

Uma duvidazinha, a filtragem mecânica (aqueles saquinhos de microns ou perlon) pode reter alguns seres como artêmias e estes copepods?

Isso poderia vir a ser prejudicial?

A respeito desse carvão ativado:

http://www.petcompre.com.br/produtos...d_produto=4682

Posso deixá-lo os 30 dias mesmo?


Pergunto demais :x

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado Pacheco!
> 
> Uma duvidazinha, a filtragem mecânica (aqueles saquinhos de microns ou perlon) pode reter alguns seres como artêmias e estes copepods?
> 
> Isso poderia vir a ser prejudicial?
> 
> A respeito desse carvão ativado:
> 
> Peixes - Boyu Carvão Ativado :: PET Compre - O Maior Pet Shop Virtual ::
> ...


 :Olá: Rafael

Como solicitado lá vai...
Não conheço esse carvão  :SbQuestion2: ...mas não me inspira confiãnça visto as aplicações que tem (marinho,doce,lago,etc.) e não indica se tem ou não fosfatos.
Procura um que se aplique só aos marinhos e que faça referência à ausência de fosfatos...e sim podes deixar 30 ou mais dias sem problemas...até porque o àqua ainda está no inicio.
A filtragem mecãnica pode de facto reter essa fauna...láva as cargas num balde à parte com a àgua do próprio àqua...depois è só apanhares os que encontrares e repôr novamente no sistema.
 :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado Jorge!

Então, se eu usar o perlon, devo lavá-lo de quanto em quanto tempo?

E próximo sábado a maré vai estar muito baixa, perfeita para apanhar peixes e corais. Eu posso fazê-lo? (1 mês de ciclo com água natural)

Abraços!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado Jorge!
> 
> Então, se eu usar o perlon, devo lavá-lo de quanto em quanto tempo?
> 
> E próximo sábado a maré vai estar muito baixa, perfeita para apanhar peixes e corais. Eu posso fazê-lo? (1 mês de ciclo com água natural)
> 
> Abraços!


Rafael

O perlon deve se lavado no mínimo todas as semanas...isto no caso de muita carga orgãnica...como está a ciclar,podes fazê-lo mensalmente.
A introdução dos vivos nesta fase,tal como já te foi aconselhado,não deve ser feita...com prejuíso de os veres morrer  :Prabaixo: ...pese embora não gastes dinheiro em os adquirir (só o trabalho de os apanhar),tens a responsabilidade de garantir o seu bem estar. 
Faz análises a fim de verificares como está a correr o cíclo.
Vai com calma e sem stress para que tudo corra bem e possas disfrutar com prazer deste maravilhoso hobby.
Fica bem  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado!

É que já me aconselharam que já que eu uso agua, areia e rocha do mesmo mar, o ciclo já estaria praticamente completo, e que com uma semana eu já poderia colocar os animais. Se olhar um pouco atrás podes confirmar isso! Mas qual seria o período mínimo de ciclo, um que estaria com uma chance aceitável de sobrevivência para um animal?

Então fico aqui aguardando, estudando e aprendendo mais!

Abraços

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Estou fazendo uma calha DIY pro meu nano, e vou utilizar lâmpadas PL-L.
Alguém sabe dizer se usar um acrílico entre ela e a calha pode trazer algum prejuízo na iluminação? Ou ela consegue resistir a maresia?

Abraços!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Rafael.




> eu uso agua, areia e rocha do mesmo mar, o ciclo já estaria praticamente completo, e que com uma semana eu já poderia colocar os animais. Se olhar um pouco atrás podes confirmar isso! Mas qual seria o período mínimo de ciclo, um que estaria com uma chance aceitável de sobrevivência para um animal?


-Não existe periodo minimo de ciclo para nenhum aquario tudo depende dele mesmo poderia-te dizer que *mais tempo tiver a fazer o ciclo melhor* para os futuros habitantes no teu nano.
Tens razão é tudo natural que lá colocaste mas será que não morreu nada no transporte, será que não tem pragas de algum tipo, pois não sabes ao certo? :yb665:  Por isso acho bem esperar para ter a certeza que esta tudo ok com a RV e se  não existir nitritos, fosfastos e amonia poderá colocar alguns vivos, mas lembra te que só tem 60L e tens que te por no lugar dos animais que vais colectar na natureza, ninguém gosta viver numa prisão e ainda por cima com falta de espaço. :SbOk: 





> Estou fazendo uma calha DIY pro meu nano, e vou utilizar lâmpadas PL-L.
> Alguém sabe dizer se usar um acrílico entre ela e a calha pode trazer algum prejuízo na iluminação? Ou ela consegue resistir a maresia?


O acrilico queima-se com muita facilidade não acho seguro usares, usa vidro temperado resiste melhor ao calor das lampadas.





> Tem como tu dar olhada no meu topico?
> Obrigado!
> http://www.reefforum.net/f18/nano-60l-16304/index8.html


Espero ter te ajudado em alguma dúvida.


Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Nitritos, e amônia estão zerados. E fosfato não sei, mas até agora ainda não notei nenhum tipo de alga verde... só um dia que apareceu um bocado de diatomáceas, faz um tempinho já...

Vou esperar mais um pouco então!

Obrigado Rogério!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

O que seria esse carangeuijo??? =]

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Animal já foi identificado.

É um carangueijo da família Xanthidae. Come moluscos e quando não tem comida, belisca os corais. Ou seja, DE VOLTA PRO MAR!


Uma coisa, eu posso usar macro algas, como por exemplo a Padina sp. pra o meu aqua sem problema nenhum?

Abraços!

Edit.: Alguém tem alguma tabela sobre as possíveis simbioses entre espécies de goby e pistol shrimp?
É que eu creio que tenho um pistol shrimp aqui (Confirmado, um Tiger Pistol Shrimp.), bem pequenininho (ele fica cavando debaixo de uma rocha) e o Bathygobius soporator costuma ficar por lá, vigiando tudo. Contradizendo, ele também dá voltas pelo aqua; não fica só lá.

Será que é coincidência ou... sei lá?

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Algumas fotos de como está o nano!

Obrigado à todos que me ajudaram!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Tão Rafael isso tá evoluindo bem, quantos peixes já tens no aqua...pelo menos duas castanhetas das rochas e um góbio tens...e o resto? Que tamanho eles têm?
O meu aqua também já tem habitantes novos, actualmente 10 peixes (apenas 2 deles têm mais de 4 cm eh eh.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Só estes 3 mesmo Filipe.

Um tem cerca de 9cm e o outro uns 6-7cm!

Corais eu to com o Starlet coral, os zoanthus, palythoas, Mussimilia brasiliensis, e um que não sei o nome!

Agora to ancioso pra chegar a lampada e uma muda de frog que vou comprar!

Poso mais fotos depois!

abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esses corais daí são demais e os zoanthus e palythoas nem tenho palavras eh eh...já agora, como apanhaste os sargentinhos?

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Tava com minha namorada andando pelos recifes, e tinha um pescador pegando aqueles peixes esquilos pra vender ou pra consumo, não sei na verdade. Eu sou muito tímido pra falar com quem não conheço, aí a primeira coisa que ela fez foi pedir sem mesmo eu deixar! hahahah

Ela pediu, ele nem hesitou, já foi colocando a rede e começou a tirá-los das tocas. Eles se enrolavam na rede e ele os pegava e os colocou numa sacolinha que ele mesmo tinha e me deu!

Ele pegou váários peixes, tinha até uns cardinais hahahah

Mas ela gostou mesmo dos sargentinhos. Sabia que eram brigões, mas só dois acho que não tem problema. O maior ainda fica defendendo o lado debaixo da bomba quando o outro chega perto, mas nem chega a atacar diretamente o menor, que é bem mais ágil!

E os corais, um amigo meu daqui disse que a Mussimilia não aguenta mais de 6 meses no aqua. Vou confirmar isso, se for confirmado vou devolvê-lo ao mar!

Agora é só comprar os corais e esperar a coralina terminar de se espalhar, porque no termometro já tá cheio de pigmentos e as rochas antigas tão ficando rosadas!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas Rafael, aqui também quando tou a apanhar rocha ou vou buscar agua pa tpa's estão pessoas a pescar de cana eu tou sempre atento ao que eles apanham...há peixes como os canthigaster e os scorpaena que eles não aproveitam e normalmente até os matam para não voltar a picar no anzol...caso veja um eu peço logo ao pescador para me dar. O problema é que os mais vulgares de eles pescarem são uns peixe-sapo feios eh eh. Isso da Mussimilia não sei, mas fazes bem em exprimentar, tens é de saber se é um coral de pouca ou muita luz, pouca ou muita corrente, etc...mas que é um coral lindo, isso é...aqui os corais duros estão mais fundo a partir dos 10 metros logo não é tão fácil de pegá-los porque não sei o lugar ao certo onde estão...e com mais de 3 mergulhos a profundidades entre 10 e 15 metros fico estafado e não quero levar isto ao limite.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Pois é, tua vida em primeiro lugar! hahah

Andei vendo, a Mussimilia é um coral de fácil manutenção, necessita só de circulação boa, pelo que andei vendo!

E uma pergunta, alguém sabe dizer se posso usar óxido de cálcio pra fazer hidróxido de cálcio e colocar no reef?

Vou usar um conta gotas daquele de soro de hospitais saindo de um pote de sorvete com o furo a uns 3/4 cm de altura em relação ao fundo. Certo isso?

Aguardo respostas!

Abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu adiciono o kalk dessa forma, uso uma garrafa de 1,5 l com um buraco perto do fundo uma mangueira com torneira e ta lá, pinga-pinga na água do aquário...em relação ao que deves adicionar podias tentar ver o preço do kalk, que não deve ser assim tão caro.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

O kalk é caro :/

O mais baratinho que tem custa 50 reais, com o frete vai pra uns 67...

E 20Kg de óxido de cálcio custa 5 reais!

E pela reação, eu pego a cal virgem, adiciono a água e misturo até ter hidróxidode cálcio!



Aí já serviria pra colocar, EU ACHO.

E kalkwasser é uma palavra alemã que traduzindo pro ingles dá limewater, que é hidróxido de cálcio!

Será que estou errado?

Aguardo respostas

Abraços!

----------


## Rafael Lessa

O problema acima foi resolvido. Achei uma empresa que vende hidróxido de cálcio já, e vou usá-lo!

Hoje de manhã fui a praia, e com alguns aquaristas daqui, eles me ajudaram a coletar algumas coisas!

Animais coletados:

2 - Espirógrafos
1 - Colônia de Zoanthus sociatus
1 - Halichoeres brasiliensis

Aí vão as fotos!














A foto mais bonita que tirei! hahahah




É isso!
Desculpe pela má qualidade das fotos!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Lindo Halichoeres, esse ainda é juvenil mas é realmente muito parecido ao meu Thalassoma juvenil (vou por foto dele no meu tópico)...ah e acho que os espirógrafos quando ele ficar maiorzinho não irão durar muito lol, ele come logo eles. Os zoanthus já sabes...lindos, pena não ter desses aqui.
Aposto que já deves tar a pensar...com tanta fauna bonita aqui, devia ter um aquário maior eh eh.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Pois é, já to pensando assim mesmo hahahahahah

Vi uns zoanthus vermelhos muito lindos, uns azuis e uns pretos...

Pena que não tinha como pegar!

Sábado ou domingo vou ver se consigo alguma coisa!

Abraços!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

E que tamanho tás pensando? 200? 300?

----------


## Rafael Lessa

200L...

Mas só pra um futuro um pouco distante ainda hahahahah

Talvez ano que vem!

Abraços!

----------


## carlos teodosio

cara legal seu nano. coloca mais fotos. sou de sampa. qualquer coisa ´só me falar que tambem posso te ajudar.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Ainda não está do jeito que eu quero hahahah, mas eu futuramente irei colocar fotos dele inteiro!

Abraços

----------


## MAURO PIRES

A iluminacao podes ir ao saite da aquaden shop e tens la uma  regua = q e igual a uma calha de 60cm 2 24w a 45.00euros

----------

